# [H - Blackhand] Die Schatten von Azeroth suchen Mitstreiter



## Padomar (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir möchten euch hier unsere kleine Gilde &#8222;Die Schatten von Azeroth&#8220; vorstellen.

 

Derzeit sind wir eine kleine Gemeinschaft von 4 Leuten, die sich auch alle im realen Leben kennen, aber da wir eben nur eine sehr kleine Gemeinschaft sind, haben wir uns entschlossen, ein paar neue Mitspieler zu suchen.

 

Primäres Ziel für uns ist der Spaß am Spiel, wir werden wohl allein aus Zeitgründen nie einen Mythic Raid aufstellen, aber wir können uns bei entsprechender Größe durchaus einen Normal oder HC Raid vorstellen.  Ansonsten sind wir auch für Dungeonrunden, gemeinsames leveln, questen oder PvP zu haben.

 

Wir haben einen TS Server, um uns abzustimmen, aber natürlich werden wir keine Verpflichtungen zur Anwesenheit im TS einführen.

 

Wenn Ihr Interesse habt, uns näher kennenzulernen und diese Art, WOW zu spielen etwas für euch ist, dann schreibt uns einfach ingame an!


----------

